# Are there ANY clinics in the UK that will treat a 47 year old?...



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Apologies if this has been asked before - I did a quick search.....

....using own eggs.....? I had an AMH test which showed my ovarian reserve as 12.5 which is in the lower end but not the lowest.
Had 2 failed IUI at Lister & 1 consultation at GCRM but they are understandably reluctant to take me on...

thnaks
Kazzie


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry Kazzie,

can't help but didn't want to read and run.  Have you tried the HFEA website and put in age limiters on a search there? I did that when I wanted to compare other clinic's success rates for over 40's with my clinic; but not sure if it wil be specific enough for your purposes?

Good luck.  

Springs


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Kazzie,

I thought the ARGC were supposed to be one of the better places for 'older' ladies, but not sure if that is using their own eggs or DE?

IMHO, I believe that if I'm paying for Tx, then any Dr's should just go along with it - no matter what he thinks my chances are!  They are only Dr's, not God!  Rant over!


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Springs

thank you - now why didn't I think of that!!! that's why this site is so great - so much support and useful information.....I had a quick look and entered the clinics treating 44+ and was interested to see that amongst others the Lister came up. I did actually have 2 x failed IUI there in 2006 and then they were VERY reluctant to treat me any more due to my age.......  but it might be worth me contacting some of the others....thanks again so much for helping me Springs



♥Tamsin♥ said:


> Hi Kazzie,
> 
> IMHO, I believe that if I'm paying for Tx, then any Dr's should just go along with it - no matter what he thinks my chances are! They are only Dr's, not God! Rant over!
> 
> ...


----------



## FazWorld (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi there, I went to Lister for my tx, only cos I knew the embryologist there. She told me that their policy was to not refuse tx to anyone - as they didn't think that they had the right to deny anyone the chance to try.

Try there again and ask them if this is indeed their policy - as it is after all your money.

Hope you have luck there


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hi, K, your AMH is amazing at 12.5. your egg reserve is only just less than the normal level (15 on that scale)

i am half depressed and half impressed!

try abroad if noone here will treat you. with those numbers, assumign no other issues, you should be successful. plenty of girls here conceived with numbers a fraction of that!


----------

